# Good score or not?



## Tndavid (Sep 13, 2016)

Couple telecom boxes I picked up today. Did I fare well since they were free with the opportunity to get probably 20 or so more of each style? Anything on these boards I don't know about worth trying to recover? I figure the flat black and ic chips should be descent. Some are nearly 1/4 in. Thick. Several yellow tantalums. And are the gold plated connector pins worth recovering the gold from? Sorry for the questions. My 1st telecom boards so I'm kinda excited.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd say nice score. Free gold is the best kind! 8) 

On the hobby level, all values are worth recovering. For me anyways. The thing about it though is researching and finding the most effective and efficient ways to process the lower yielding stuff.

As far as which components contain gold, if you suspect a piece does, cut it open and take a look. If it looks like gold it likely is! Or you could have the girls read the entire "Types of PM Scrap" section and see who can impress Dad the most with their knowledge of gold bearing electronic components!!


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 14, 2016)

I like your style uncle ben :wink: "Girls we have a little extra homework tonight"


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 14, 2016)

Some things are better not being processed and refined by the beginner. They are better off being sold and turning the cash into something easier to get the gold out of. Before long if you collect and sell more and more keeping what is easier to refine, you will have yourself a nice stash that is paid for that you can refine.

8)


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 14, 2016)

What are you saying Cloud? You have some trade material :wink:


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 14, 2016)

I am saying that you may be better off selling these telecom boards whole
and use the cash from the sale to buy chemicals, lab glass, hot plates, easier
material to process, etc, instead of trying to tackle what you may not be set
up yet to do from an experience standpoint.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 14, 2016)

I agree completely with Glorycloud regarding the boards, for exactly the same reasons.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 14, 2016)

Na I aint gonna sell em. Just messing with you cloud. I have glassware, hotplates and that stuff. Quite a few chemicals and the mechanical means to depopulate the boards as well. And the Golden Book Of Gold, thanks to you guys I am continuously reading Ms Hokes book. I'm still not going to process them till I am positive I can do so. But thank you guys for the advice. I welcome it 100%. I was really just curious if there were anything on the boards besides the obvious newbie identification components. I do need a couple bigger beakers, 2000 or 4000 ml. You guys know the best place to acquire those? Love the forum by the way. I know I'm preaching to the choir but its just such a plethora of knowledge and experience. But I would if I could trade them for easier materials for which I have the knowledge to process at the moment. Just dont want to go thru the selling then buying, know what I'm saying.


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 15, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> I do need a couple bigger beakers, 2000 or 4000 ml.


That thar's some big beakers. Don't ever confuse recovery and refining.
My advice would be to better concentrate your input material before you hit the beakers, ridding yourself of anything you needn't refine by physical rather than chemical means. It's a little more work at the start, but significantly less work at the other end, and you will have an awful lot less resultant waste of which to responsibly dispose.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 15, 2016)

Jason I use a range of beakers from 600ml to 5 litres. 

It never hurts to have plenty of larger ones around because naturally you don't actually have to fill them just because they are big. The other advantage of larger beakers is that you have plenty of space above your reaction whatever it may be, so much less risk of boil overs if it all goes pearshaped. 

I love big glass and I cannot lie.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 15, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> > I do need a couple bigger beakers, 2000 or 4000 ml.
> ...


Yes sir Jason, I know the difference between recovery and refining. I was having a hard time getting that dern server board in my 150ml erlenmeyer. :wink:


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 15, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Jason I use a range of beakers from 600ml to 5 litres.
> 
> It never hurts to have plenty of larger ones around because naturally you don't actually have to fill them just because they are big. The other advantage of larger beakers is that you have plenty of space above your reaction whatever it may be, so much less risk of boil overs if it all goes pearshaped.
> 
> I love big glass and I cannot lie.


Thats my reason as well Anachronism. I like the extra headspace. And thanks I just spit coffee all over my computer. LOL


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 15, 2016)

anachronism said:


> I love big glass and I cannot lie.



:shock: :lol: :lol: 

I do too!
But, i really only use my 50mL to 2L beakers
I have one 4L, but I never use it anymore, because its a little odd to handle it. The 2L is perfect, as I can "palm" it with one hand when im pouring off the last bit of solution to be filtered.

But, again, personal preference. 

I like to use my 3 gallon icecream buckets instead of my big glass...it cost alot, the buckets i got for free..


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 16, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> Yes sir Jason, I know the difference between recovery and refining. I was having a hard time getting that dern server board in my 150ml erlenmeyer. :wink:


But once you manage to get them through the neck, it's smooth sailing. 8)


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

Bahahaha :lol:


----------

